# Coil resistance increases over time



## LandyMan (8/10/14)

Hi all,

I've noticed something interesting on my SVD today. I am running a ProTank II, with a "1.8ohm" coil. When I started using the coil (about 2 weeks ago), it was reading 2.0ohm on the SVD. Now, 2 odd weeks later, it is at 2.3ohm, whereas a few days ago it was on 2.2ohm.

Anyone else seeing these kinds of increases over time, or what would cause it?

Thanks


----------



## ashTZA (8/10/14)

I've experienced the same with my mini-protank3 coils.

I rip the coils apart when I replace them.
(usually every 2 weeks when I buy a new bottle of juice - I don't wait for them to give problems: I like em fresh.)
And notice a lot of burned on gunk on the coils. (depending on the juice).

I figure its this carbon/gunk that increases the resistance.


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Yes, Ohm's Diminution Law

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, Ohm's Diminution Law



Got me!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, Ohm's Diminution Law




I scrolled all the way down for the proper definition


----------

